# Create a new user ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Any what is . Create a new user mean


----------



## allheart55 (Sep 10, 2007)

A new user account on your computer?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

allheart55 I need to fix my firefox got more messed up after someone told me what to do this will fix new user account on your computer ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is basically what creating a new user account on your pc is about Creating a user account - Windows Help
Creating a user account - Windows Help
it is not the same as creating a new user profile in Firefox https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profile-manager-create-and-remove-firefox-profiles
Please keep in mind, we will still not help you in the goal of downloading and accessing illegal content.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

New Users are usually family members, each with their own desktop and limited privileges to make system changes.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I got it tryed everything you kind members said to do so am going to have to do a fresh install what do I do to make sure everything from firefox is off of my computer is their a uninstall program ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The free version of this works well Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten thanks is this 
Uninstaller Freeware easy to install cause when I install things always get add ons malware redirects any others like this ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We use this a lot here and don't get issues, the secret to installing anything is to read carefully what the install windows tells you, as anything that could be installed will be shown and usually there is an option to not install by simply unticking a box.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten is an option to not install by simply unticking you know of ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I won't tell you something if it is not possible, the main thing you need to learn is to pay full attention when installing any software, then you will see what options are available. Many places that provide free software have begun bundling other products with theirs, this allow them to make some money and carry on providing the software for free, others bundle what I call crapware it is that more than anything you watch out for, and of course if something comes with software bundled in with it, you must decide if you want it so good companies always give you the option not to install it as I explained previously. That is as much as I can tell you.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten would this good to download Holiline Reminder - free birthday reminder - free holiday reminder - free to-do from what you said ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have never used it so cannot give any critique on it, if it appears to fit your needs you can try it and if it is not what you thought you can uninstall it.
How to do that in win 8 Uninstalling or changing a program - Windows Help
How to do it in win 7 Uninstalling or changing a program - Windows Help


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I have windows 8 is their away to see if it is good to install with malwarebytes or anything ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can scan it with your anti virus.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten their is away to see if it safe to install ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The product has favorable reviews. A more popular alternative is Google Calendar.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday the product has favorable reviews is their is away to see if it safe to install Holiline Reminder - free birthday reminder - free holiday reminder - free to-do from what you said ? Google Calendar. I need something which goes on desktop Google Calendar. go on the desktop ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, please either decide to install it or don't we cannot provide you with conclusive answers to every piece of software out there, you're being unrealistic. Corday has told you it has favourable reviews you don't get those if unsafe.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten thanks will try it Holiline Reminder will Google Calendar. go on the desktop ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You have already looked at google calendar I believe http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/google-calendar-978082.html
I won't be revisiting things we have already covered.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAoVw181eCE


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday follow your video to create google calendar desktop


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Can I ask why you question each and every piece of advice and information provided, surely someone who shows the intelligence you do, can make the choice or decision to follow the advice offered and provided. Please try to take what is offered to you and decide for you, if that is what you wish to do. We can only provide you with the appropriate info and instructions, the rest is up to you.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope you realise I 'am not being critical. I merely wish you to do what you feel is best for you, and not rely on others opinion, in life the only opinion which will matter is your's as you live by the cosequences.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten thanks did not mean to offend any forum members you are experts am trying to use my computer could I ask for forum members for future advise about my computer ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No one infered you had offended, so I don't know where that idea came from, asking advice is not a problem. Asking for help with things which the forum rules prohibit would be an issue, so as long as you are asking for help within the rules there is no problem.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten thanks


----------



## philipdev (Apr 22, 2015)

You need a user account to use Windows, and if you share a single PC with other people, each person should have their own account.


----------

